
China accuses Hong Kong protesters of committing 'evil and criminal acts' - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/29/asia/china-hong-kong-protests-intl-hnk/index.html
======
ebg13
> _The Chinese government has accused pro-democracy protesters in Hong Kong of
> committing "evil and criminal acts" that have seriously damaged the semi-
> autonomous city's "reputation" and "stability."_

If you swap "Chinese government" and "pro-democracy protesters in Hong Kong",
the sentence remains 100% true.

~~~
lunias
Gasp. You're right. It's as if I'm watching Rashomon.

